# Pictures of some of my animals



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Took some new photo's lastnight, 
My pair of gaboons...



















My copperhead









Albino WDB
















My younger female white lip








And the other female that took advantage of their boyfriend as you can see by the scales...fat git.








My female cuviers caiman








And the male
























And their set up








A comparison to roughly see the size of one in the tank, from 8" to 19" in 8 months!!!:mf_dribble: As you can see, the water is 10" deep









Not so dwa but residing in the tub above the fishtank


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

love your caimens m8 always been a fan of them. what will you house them in once they get bigger?: victory:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

the albino atrox is very nice what substrate you got it on m8, , very nice collection tho


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Love your gaboons 

I firmly believe that The second White lip is either
(a) a very large male
(b) Not a white lip but some other species.

The green is darker ,closer to male colouration, and it has a white/whitish blue stripe down the side which is a male trait.
Whitelips are not particuarly known for cannibalism , but this may be different when two males are in the presence of a female, or if indeed it is a different species.

I may be wrong as there are the odd specimins of albolabris that break the rules. Do you have a close up picture of the snakes head so I can look at the scales.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

They will be rehoused sometime after june 2010 to a 6ftx6ftx3ft pond with a land area of 7ftx7ft, I'm thinking of moving the dry walls out a bit more to make more room but still contemptating. If I had my way they would have a 40ft x 20ft enclosure with a huge swim pool... maybe some day when I make a lot of money of win some.

As for the substrate with the atrox it is a mixture of playsand and that expandable brick coco stuff. I use that as an underlay for my aroreals then bark on top so that moisture gets absorbed instead of getting at the heatmat wiring.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Al. 

I've thought that myself since july this year when she hit 39"!!
It is kinda big for a white lip...

I'll get some pictures of her head and full body up in the next 2 hrs...


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

39!!!? mg: He He ,that's a biggy 

Lookforward to the pics Rob.
Cheers,
Al


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know if this video helps for now, it's not exactly top quality but kinda see most of the scales...

YouTube - Cryptelytrops Albolabris eating


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Rob, nice vid'.
I'll confess i'm confused over this one.
Colouration and markings point to male albo, but it's far too large. Also, in male albolabris the white stripe normaly starts bellow the eye and continues all the way along the body.
Of course your snake is far too large to be a male albo, and it's markings and colour are not 'standard ' for a female. If you can get a clear pic of the snakes head it would be better, if not i'm sure Wolfgang will know straight away when he watches the video.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Got some really nice pictures uploading now and a video for youtube.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hope this helps...


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Rob,
If that's a female albo it's the strangest i've ever seen. I've seen and kept quite a few and never seen a female with a blue/white stripe like that. Can you look closely and see if the rostral scale is fused or semi fused with the labial? If it is it's albolabris, but i think not. If it's an albo male then it's bloooomin huge! they normaly max out at 18 ins- 2ft

Cheers,
Al


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

A female Viridovipera gumprechti?
They get to that size and have the blue/white stripe


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Rob,
> If that's a female albo it's the strangest i've ever seen. I've seen and kept quite a few and never seen a female with a blue/white stripe like that. Can you look closely and see if the rostral scale is fused or semi fused with the labial? If it is it's albolabris, but i think not. If it's an albo male then it's bloooomin huge! they normaly max out at 18 ins- 2ft
> 
> Cheers,
> Al


Sorry Al but I'm not sure how to identify a fully fused rostral with labials to a semi fused...I do see the scales you mention but for a fully fused ones should they seem like one big scale? I just can't read any more tonight, I've been reading the last 3 hrs on pdf's and more googling on this fused appearance and more identification.
From looking at her in hand the rostral itself seems like it has a fraction more space between the labial than the labials to the joining labials...


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

stunning looking fella:notworthy:


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Sorry Al but I'm not sure how to identify a fully fused rostral with labials to a semi fused...I do see the scales you mention but for a fully fused ones should they seem like one big scale? I just can't read any more tonight, I've been reading the last 3 hrs on pdf's and more googling on this fused appearance and more identification.
> From looking at her in hand the rostral itself seems like it has a fraction more space between the labial than the labials to the joining labials...
> 
> image


LOL! I know exactly what you mean Rob, really does your head in after a while. 
Well, i'm going to stick my neck out and say I do not think your snake is albolabris. The size along with the blue/white stripe is enough for me to think so. I haven't the foggiest which species it could be though.
Hopefully Wolfgang will catch this thread at some time and tell us what he thinks.
Lovelly snake 

Cheers mate,
Al


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

salvatoruk said:


> Female Viridovipera gumprechti?
> They get to that size and have the blue/white stripe...


Was that post invisible???

What do you think about her being this species then?
Pictures can be seen here:
0.1 Viridovipera gumprechti


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry Laurie,

Yeah I see what you're saying mate. The only thing is, Robs snake has two large scales on top of the nose above the Rostral , the gumprechti doesn't. Robs snake may just be an unusual fem albo .


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

salvatoruk said:


> Was that post invisible???
> 
> What do you think about her being this species then?
> Pictures can be seen here:
> 0.1 Viridovipera gumprechti


Wow, I do see the resemblance there but yeah the scales are different. Even over the eyes. 
I would love to know if it's a cross breed with another species even if it's possible.


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> Wow, I do see the resemblance there but yeah the scales are different. Even over the eyes.
> I would love to know if it's a cross breed with another species even if it's possible.


That thought did cross my mind.
Has this snake been probed?


----------



## Al Hyde (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Rob,
I've been studying your video again and I think this is albolabris. However, I'd say probe it to find out the sex for definite.

Cheers mate,
Al


----------



## Marianimal (Sep 30, 2009)

Those really are beautiful snakes! The green ones especially - completely clueless when it comes to the specifics I'm afraid, but they are stunning.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Al Hyde said:


> Hi Rob,
> If that's a female albo it's the strangest i've ever seen. I've seen and kept quite a few and never seen a female with a blue/white stripe like that. Can you look closely and see if the rostral scale is fused or semi fused with the labial? If it is it's albolabris, but i think not. If it's an albo male then it's bloooomin huge! they normaly max out at 18 ins- 2ft
> 
> Cheers,
> Al


She gave birth a few weeks ago, only a few born alive.


----------



## eyespy900 (May 9, 2009)

cracking photos, u have a great collection


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow awesome collection you have


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

lovely caimens. i so want me one of them. nice set up you got them in. what size if the tank they are in at moment?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

They are in a 2ft x 5.5ft aquarium at the minute.
Started on the new home for them this week. 
200 concrete blocks arriving this weekend and more to come as I save...demolished the old enclosure I had in that room.


----------



## Demonsnapper (Dec 18, 2009)

Piraya1 said:


> They are in a 2ft x 5.5ft aquarium at the minute.
> Started on the new home for them this week.
> 200 concrete blocks arriving this weekend and more to come as I save...demolished the old enclosure I had in that room.


 
nice. with the DWA if you dont mind me asking are they ok with a caiman in a good sized tank to start with? or do they want a enclosure sort of set up?


----------



## SH8E8AN (May 31, 2010)

great collection u have m8 : victory:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Soo sooo stunning! so very jealous...


----------

